# Morel Progression Map



## Kearly Shuffle (Sep 15, 2006)

Here is a link to a map that puts up confirmed morel finds. There were five found in Michigan yesterday. This is a true, confirmed find. They were quite small....BUT THEY WERE MORELS! Game on!!!! 

http://morelmushroomhunting.com/morel_progression_sightings_map.htm


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

I love that site - Chris Matherly is THE man when it comes to morels!!! I use that site every year to follow the morel progressions from the south so I know when I should be hitting the woods hard.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

:gaga: 
Hope the weather is with us this year...wet, not to warm to early, and not to cold or hot and dry as May rolls in. Not asking for much, just perfect weather for em .
Thanks for the link!


----------



## 2Lungs (Mar 18, 2008)

Great mushroom site . I've always looked around mothersday !! Can't wait YUMM!!


----------

